# Anyone Make A Basking Platform for Tegu?



## ashesc212 (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to make Lucky a large platform but I'm afraid styrofoam and grout may not work for him with how heavy he is going to get. Does anyone have any other ideas for making one? I don't really want to use wood.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 4, 2009)

He'll probably only grow to be about 5 lbs, the parents are 4 lbs or less. But he's already BIG, so you never know!

You could add a 2x2 support under it and cover that with foam and grout.

Our Cuban Rock Iguana came with a large concrete patio block with a a couple of thick blocks supporting it. It's very solid. Plus it can be removed for cleaning.







He's an 8.5 lb bulldozer and hasn't moved them yet.


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Iggy dave!

You could try to stack some sorta stone up like flagstone or something to bask on.... or bricks depending on what you want...


----------



## Mkulu (Apr 4, 2009)

I built a basking platform like a shelf with two supports and screwed it to the back wall of the enclosure. Then just set tile on on top of the wood shelf without permanently cementing it so I can remove it to clean. Wowz loves it!


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 7, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> He'll probably only grow to be about 5 lbs, the parents are 4 lbs or less. But he's already BIG, so you never know!
> 
> You could add a 2x2 support under it and cover that with foam and grout.



That's a great idea!


Mkulu said:


> I built a basking platform like a shelf with two supports and screwed it to the back wall of the enclosure. Then just set tile on on top of the wood shelf without permanently cementing it so I can remove it to clean. Wowz loves it!



He doesn't knock the tile off?


----------

